# Baby Pigeon not GROWING???????



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi, this is pigeonkeeper. i've been looking at my baby pigeon (Christian) a roller and homer mixed, and it seems like he is not growing well. the feathers around his neck seems like it's not growing well. he's enegetic and everything. he seems like he's to small for his age. he's about 2 months almost three months. this september seventh, he'll be turning 3 months, but it seems like he's not growing. do you guys think garlic water will help his growth. i was watching a video and it said that garlic water helps clearing the blood and making it cleaner!! and also, a couple of days ago, he was throwing up. but i think it was because i let him out and he ate stuff!! but what can i help so that he is healthy and everything!! when i brought him home, which was like a month ago, it seemed like he was not really healty either. i've tried a lot of things!! i'll try getting pictures if i can!!

Help


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

pigeonkeeper said:


> Hi, this is pigeonkeeper. i've been looking at my baby pigeon (Christian) a roller and homer mixed, and it seems like he is not growing well. the feathers around his neck seems like it's not growing well. he's enegetic and everything. he seems like he's to small for his age. he's about 2 months almost three months. this september seventh, he'll be turning 3 months, but it seems like he's not growing. do you guys think garlic water will help his growth. i was watching a video and it said that garlic water helps clearing the blood and making it cleaner!! and also, a couple of days ago, he was throwing up. but i think it was because i let him out and he ate stuff!! but what can i help so that he is healthy and everything!! when i brought him home, which was like a month ago, it seemed like he was not really healty either. i've tried a lot of things!! i'll try getting pictures if i can!!
> 
> Help




Hi pigeonkeeper, 


Can you give his weight, and post some images?


When he was throwing up, did you notice what was in it? what liquids there were, and what they were like color wise and so on?



Phil
l v


----------

